# great morning on the grass beds



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Started out at dawn with a few black mullet then got the live shrimp out and wore the
specks out with the incoming tide, ended up catching about 30( released ) and ended up
keeping 3 good specks, 5 black mullet, and the pompano were from the pier that evening,
kind of slow out there though.anyone know how to post pics from an Android Razor??


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks for sharing, can't wait to see those pics....

sorry, not real good with those mobile devices:blink:


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Ya me neither kinda frustrating, preciate the like though I'll figure out the
pics eventually


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good morning. How was the water color and temp?

REELGOOD


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

The water was actually clear enough to see the bottom around
4ft ish and felt warm


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Headed down in about a week.

REELGOOD


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Holy crap, 30!? That's some good stuff. I got 2 and was psyched. Haha!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use forum runner to add pics , a lot of others use tapatalk.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Ya they range from about 8inches to the biggest was 20inches, but there were a lot of em.and the black mullet were thick too but were too deep for me to get my net opened up properly, boomyak

And I'll try tapatalk and forum runner? Grouperking thanks.. not too sure what either are but I'll try to figure it out


----------



## rhettbutler (Feb 19, 2014)

*nice haul*

has the water hit 80 yet? thanks


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Why does the tapatalk keep telling me to" log in"... I downloaded it and logged in with my Facebook acct and it won't let me post or anything... tried to log in with my email and it's saying my email has been used or something.. any comments..


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Wow finally....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pics*

Don't know about Androids, but I download my pics to computer and post them from there.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Ya I finally figured out tapatalk, its been a pain but able to post pics now, preciate it though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

By grass beds are you referring to a certain area? I always hear people say grass beds, but not sure where they are referring to.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I post my important images to imgur where I have an account and just insert the HTML link to it from here. It allows me to manage albums and stuff and I can link to those pics later if I don't have the camera or phone I initially took the pics on. If it's throw away pics like this I'll edit them down to size using my phone or ipad apps (free ones) and attach it instead of inserting an image.

Not sure about the grass flats he is speaking of but here's a google maps example of what they look like around my area. Sat imagery is hit and miss because of how old it can be and grass can rapidly grow and also disappear depending on a whole lot of conditions. You'll have to scout to see actual grass beds and if you're on any of the local bays a good rain or strong wind can make the water too turbid to tell if some spots are holes or grass.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Boom. I live about a mile from Jim's Fish Camp, and there are, what I consider, grass beds everywhere. I have yet to really pull more then a couple juvenile reds out of them though. Wasn't sure if it was more the grass beds in a certain area, or I'm just using the wrong bait.


----------

